# Haussteuerung Vorteile Wago IPC 758-874 C6 im Vergleich zur Wago 750-880



## kennichdich (19 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich haben im Netz keinen wirklichen Vergleich gefunden der die Vorteile der Wago IPC i758-874 C6 im Vergleich zur 750- 880 aufzeigt. Für  die Haus- und Heizungssteuerung soll Wago zum Einsatz kommen Klemmen sind schon reichlich vorhanden. Mir fehlt nun nur noch das " Gehirn".

Gibt es für die Anwendung, wie ich sie vorhaben überhaupt einen wirklichen Vorteil durch den Wago IPC oder ist eine 880 für diese Aufgaben vollkommen ausreichen.

Ich sehen für meinen Einsatz keinen Vorteil durch den integrierten Linuxrechner, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir diesen ja nennen.

bis später

Hendrik


----------

